# Living arrangements?



## nyankochan (Jun 19, 2013)

Just wondering, if my partner comes to Australia on a working holiday visa, can he stay with me in my family's house? Will we need to apply to sponsor him or...?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

nyankochan said:


> Just wondering, if my partner comes to Australia on a working holiday visa, can he stay with me in my family's house? Will we need to apply to sponsor him or...?


Your partner has a WHV...he can stay anywhere he wants.
Work around and travel around.
No problem.

Until the visa expires......


----------



## nyankochan (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay, thankyou~
I didn't think it'd be a problem, but he's worried about immigration being suspicious of him living with his girlfriend.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Why would they be suspicious? Many couples do it that way.


----------



## nyankochan (Jun 19, 2013)

That's what I thought, haha!
Well he's pretty pessimistic, so he worries a lot about things failing (^ ^ 
Thanks for the info guys~


----------



## kais mummy (Nov 9, 2012)

I came out on a whv to be with my bf, moved in straight away with his family, 2 and a half years later still here! Pm me if u want some info! Rachel


----------



## nyankochan (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm glad to hear other people have gone about it the same way. Does it matter that he's from Japan? I'm not sure if specific countries have restrictions or whatever ^^


----------



## kais mummy (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think it will matter where he is from. when he is on the plane they will give him a form to fill out and they will want to no an address for him so he will need to write where he intends to stay anyway, then hand it in when he goes through customs


----------



## Glenn Sherman (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, according to my opinion,
living arrangement - an arrangement to allow people.


----------



## Adlen (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I am agree with Roboat, Your partner has a working holidays visa, so he can stay anywhere around the world, any time, until visa expires. It is not a big issue, don't worry.


----------

